# Optimus Prime case mod



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice: http://theangrypixel.com/blog/2007/08/03/optimus-prime-case-mod-makes-me-feel-little/


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good god some people have too much time to spair.
GEEEZ I HOPE THIS COMMENT DOSNT OFFEND ANYONEv


----------



## b1lk1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Craigleberry said:


> Good god some people have too much time to spair.



It's called a *HOBBY*.  You should maybe try one someday.


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 7, 2007)

b1lk1 said:


> It's called a *HOBBY*.  You should maybe try one someday.



It's called an uninvited comment towards another member's opinion... don't flame bait the comment was not close to being needed... cracks like that are only intended to cause discontent and so what he feels the guy has to much time on his hands as is the case with most hobbies there is never enough time ....


----------



## Weer (Sep 7, 2007)

Urlyin said:


> It's called an uninvited comment towards another member's opinion... don't flame bait the comment was not close to being needed... cracks like that are only intended to cause discontent and so what he feels the guy has to much time on his hands as is the case with most hobbies there is never enough time ....



I disagree.
The first comment was rude and unsolicited.
The second comment corrected the first on behalf of this entire community.

And I agree, these people don't have "too much time ont their hands", it's called *ART*.
Do you think that Michelangelo had too much time on his hands when he "Wasted" 4 years of his life painting the Sistine Chappel Ceiling?
I'm not trying to directly compare this Case Mod with the works of the great Michelangelo, but this kind of disrespect towards those who work with computers, is something I would expect from a Weak-minded fool who thinks that anyone who has knows anything about computers is subpar.


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 7, 2007)

Weer said:


> I disagree.
> The first comment was rude and unsolicited.
> The second comment corrected the first on behalf of this entire community.
> 
> ...



Well I can disagree with your thought process based on the premise that the type of comments made by a member towards an outside source generally do not start flaming, however my experience shows that comments toward other members explicitly posted towards another member does .. thus my comment to b1lk1 who has a history of one liners ... therefore it does correct his behavior on behalf of this entire community.

I'm not trying to compare any friggin thing other than to keep the peace and the first post comment of the "artist" having way to much time on his hands does not offend me nor should it offend the "artist" but your comment calling people Weak-minded fools does and I suggest you try not to take everything so serious and had you read the rest of my comment which states "most hobbies there is never enough time ...."  you would understand that I do appreciate what the "artist" has invested in his creation

So get off your soap box and calm down before this thread turns into exactly what I had tried to avoid ...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 7, 2007)

I didnt mean to start a war


----------



## zaqwsx (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol you should have seen the one at Quakecon its bigger then the guy that made it and it's bigger than my friend as you can see in the picture.


----------



## mikey8684 (Sep 8, 2007)

zaqwsx said:


> Lol you should have seen the one at Quakecon its bigger then the guy that made it and it's bigger than my friend as you can see in the picture.




Not sure if you know .... but if you follow the link Hookey posted and click the "winning entry" you'll find that this is the same case just with arms and legs attached. 

But yeah too much time on his hands .... but an awesome job none the less. 11/10.

Although he must do something to be able to fill it with all that kick ass hardware and have the time to put together such a killer project. *cough* dealer *cough* LOL


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 8, 2007)

mikey8684 said:


> Not sure if you know .... but if you follow the link Hookey posted and click the "winning entry" you'll find that this is the same case just with arms and legs attached.
> 
> But yeah too much time on his hands .... but an awesome job none the less. 11/10.
> 
> Although he must do something to be able to fill it with all that kick ass hardware and have the time to put together such a killer project. *cough* dealer *cough* LOL



I was then going to say that its the same case


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 8, 2007)

b1lk1 said:


> It's called a *HOBBY*.  You should maybe try one someday.



Unlike your comment I wasnt being a halfwit!


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 8, 2007)

Weer said:


> I disagree.
> The first comment was rude and unsolicited.
> The second comment corrected the first on behalf of this entire community.
> 
> ...


I myself enjoy PC's as a Hobby and my comment was in no way meant to be nasty I was simply trying to start of the conversation. Anyone with even half a brain could work that out.


----------



## Weer (Sep 8, 2007)

Craigleberry said:


> I myself enjoy PC's as a Hobby and my comment was in no way meant to be nasty I was simply trying to start of the conversation. Anyone with even half a brain could work that out.



That's rediculous.

What you were doing is flame baiting in it's most natural form.

You want to start a conversation by saying that the case is a waste of time?
That's even more rediculous than you saying that your comment was not meant to be nasty.

But I digress.
I, in no way wish to pursue this heated disccusion, and I agree with Urlyin. I won't take this seriously.

Good Day.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 8, 2007)

Weer said:


> That's rediculous.
> 
> What you were doing is flame baiting in it's most natural form.
> 
> ...



You are just as big a halfwit as the other guy is.
I would not have looked at the friggen pic if I was not interested in the topic.
I WAS NOT in anyway meaning to upset anyone.
b1lk1 was using a comment directed at me which intended to offend.
Hookeystreet posted the link for the world to see and comment on.
I am entitled to my opinion.
And in saying that I think that b1lk1 and you are tossers.
And I only say that because you both pissed me off.


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, that's insanely amazing!!! WOW, it's all I can say lol


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 8, 2007)

non now guys don't want to feel the wrath of the ban stick or to get a good thread closed and that is a wicked  case mind u i would rather have the hardware then the case though


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 8, 2007)

enough people ...


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 8, 2007)

I just think them loosers need smacking in the head with a poo bat.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 8, 2007)

just to throw out my few cents . . . that's an awesome case, highly commendable someone has both the time, money, and skill to create something like that.  But, everyone is equally entitled to their own opinions, right?  I mean, I can understand that to some it's a hobby, just like OCing and tweaking is a hobby for some also - or so is tuning a car to run as fast as possible . . . but there's no need, IMO, to get defensive over it and blow things out of proportion if someone thinks it's a waste of time or money - that's their opinion.  Do I like that case?  Sure, I think it's friggin awesome!  Would I be willing to build something like that?  No, because I think it would be a waste of *MY* time to go to that extent - it's not like I would feel warm and fuzzy with myself if I ever did, I just don't see a point . . .

But, then again, many people think the same when it comes down to the work I do with old muscle cars and high-performance motors.  They can't fathom a need for an 800hp small block crusing the streets, and for the most part, they're right - but I enjoy it, I enjoy the vulgar display of power . . . but I don't get heated when someone goes and questions my need to build something like that, because it's *MY* interest and not theirs - let them be happy gossiping about the latest celebrities and fad diets . . .


----------



## b1lk1 (Sep 9, 2007)

That really is a wicked mod.  Definitely some serious time spent paying attention to details.

And I agree, every car should have an 800HP small block or better yet, a 1000HP big block, LOL!


----------

